# Stock Notice: Canon EL-1 Speedlite at Adorama



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 10, 2021)

> Adorama has stock of the brand new flagship Speedlite from Canon, the EL-1. Stock levels are low, so act quickly if you’re interested.
> Key Features
> 
> Maximum Guide Number of 197 ft./60m at ISO 100 Zoom Flash Head with Wide Range of 24-200mm
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Andy Westwood (Feb 10, 2021)

Speedlite 1100 USD and 300 USD for the trigger! I’m just going to put a red elastic band around my Godox and pretend


----------



## beckstoy (Feb 11, 2021)

So Expensive! Dang...


----------



## Rzrsharp (Feb 11, 2021)

Worth of a big refregirator.


----------



## LeeBabySimms (Feb 11, 2021)

Ordered two — adding to our fleet of 14 Canon speedlights. Love the reliability of the first-brand Canon RT system, but loath the AA's. If the can wedge this build quality into a pro-level ex430RT replacement, life will be grand.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Feb 14, 2021)

Just a flash, $100 is already overpriced.


----------

